# Java Bean und Java Servlet



## sebastian2549 (9. Nov 2013)

Hi,

ich bin mit java servlet und java server page noch nicht so gut vertraut.
ich habe folgende Klasse:


```
public class Hello {
            public static void main(String[] args) {
                   for (int i=0; i < args.length; i++) {
                        System.out.println("Hello, <freier Text> " + args[i]);
} } // main
} // Hello
```

und möchte diese in ein Java Bean implementieren und diese über ein Java Servlet aufrufen. 
Die Bean soll neben dem eingegebenen Text auch die Textlänge zurückgeben.

hoffe mir kann jmd. helfen

gruß
:rtfm:


----------



## stg (10. Nov 2013)

Dann fang doch mal ganz klein an...

Welchen Aufbau hat eine JavaBean?
Welche Daten müssen gehalten werden?
Was für Zugriffsmethoden brauchst du?


----------



## sence (11. Nov 2013)

Es gibt keine Main Methode in Webapplikationen.

Webapplikationen sind zustandslos und werden i.d.R durch doGet oder doPost instanziert.
Soll die Bean beim laden der Webapplikation ausgeführt werden, nennt sich dies eager loading


```
@WebServlet(name = "ClientServlet", urlPatterns = "/client", loadOnStartup = 1)
public class xxxxxxx usw.


@PostConstruct
public void someName() {

}
```

Wenn du JSP nur aus Spaß oder aufgrund von alten Webapplikationen die du betruen willst, lernen willst -> okay.
Ansonsten der Hinweis: JSP is deprecated (veraltet)

vg


----------

